# Professional opinion please



## OzzyMan (Feb 2, 2012)

Of a few pictures, are they taken with a professional camera, or, more likely by a sony xperia.. I'm looking for expert opinion on a few pictures I have, can anyone help with some tips? I once got told by a professional photographer that in a SLR-type camera the background on pics will appear larger if they are further into the background.. Apart from this, I have no knowledge of other clues to look for in the pics.. So i'm looking for expert and informed opinion please. Would someone like to leave some tips as for clues? I'd like a trained eye on them please. Thanks in advance


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 2, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't see any pics?


----------



## OzzyMan (Feb 2, 2012)

aight, i'll post it on here, 2 secs. i was hoping to send by PM only, but i'm not too bothered about it.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2012)

Well I hope not.


----------



## OzzyMan (Feb 2, 2012)

i did upload it.. but i can't stick it in the post? so i#ve uploaded it (in jpeg format) onto photobucket

SS1.jpg picture by Osborn85 - Photobucket


----------



## OzzyMan (Feb 2, 2012)

and thanks. 

I've been thinking of getting one for a while myself, did a wee bit of looking into it, saw reasonable prices and a good buying guide. I've got great scenic views about my ends.


----------



## OzzyMan (Feb 2, 2012)

this picture, is it taken with a professional camera? i think it is..


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm lost :/


----------



## Bossy (Feb 2, 2012)

What is your goal here? 

The background can appear different with different lenses, closer or further, but the one you posted could've been shot with a camera phone.


----------



## OzzyMan (Feb 2, 2012)

to catch someone out telling me lies. someone else was supposedly not there with their prof camera, this pic i think says it is. the quality on FB is much better than on PB, that  a poor quality pic. the original i have to view is much better, quality of background is magnificent. The ***** is dead.


----------



## ChefCanon (Feb 2, 2012)

This seems like an amazing waste of our time... Do you have an actual purpose here. This could be shot with an number of cameras. Whether Professional or camera phone...


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm even more lost now :/


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

wow.... that sounds like a homocidal threat! I am so glad we have about ten cops, and 3 FBI agents that hang out here!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm really confused.  I sure hope I'm not the only one.


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 2, 2012)

SCraig said:


> I'm really confused.  I sure hope I'm not the only one.


I'm with  you SCraig


----------



## APHPHOTO (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it would be alot easier to get ahold of the girl in the picture and ask what kind of a camera took that picture of her.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 2, 2012)

OzzyMan said:


> to catch someone out telling me lies. someone else was supposedly not there with their prof camera, this pic i think says it is. the quality on FB is much better than on PB, that  a poor quality pic. the original i have to view is much better, quality of background is magnificent. The ***** is dead.



That photo could have been taken by any sort of camera, even a phone camera.
Just out of curiousity, is the girl in the photo your girlfriend?


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2012)

I like Turtles!


----------



## Bossy (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm guessing its some hormone driven overly dramatic story about his "girlfriend" and her saying it was a photo  taken with her phone by a stranger and him thinking it was taken by some "pro" camera because he's a control freak in a bad way.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2012)

it was me with my pro camera!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

da guy wit da pro camera wuz her luvr.... she was cheetin on the OP! Ain't it obvius?? Yu nevah seed Jerry Springer or sumthin?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> it was me with my pro camera!



Ooooohhhh... you Naughty!!!! Was it wurth it? Ain't u so shamed yurself?  BBBaaaadddd!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm amateur but my camera is pro.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I'm amateur but my camera is pro.



yea.... yea... yea... we have heard it all before.. LONG LENS... and all.. RIGHT?   lol!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 2, 2012)

no, it's short but 4" wide


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> no, it's short but 4" wide



Ok.. Stumpy!  lol!


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 2, 2012)

Man O man!
TPF is a FREAK magnet. 
Wow! 
These people walk among us.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Man O man!
> TPF is a FREAK magnet.
> Wow!
> These people walk among us.



Makes you think Thorazine or Lithium is a good thing for people like this, doesn't it?    Calm 'em down a bit! lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 3, 2012)

I took a pic with my 8Mb 'droid HTC EVO smartphone camera.  I carried out my thoughts on it afterwards:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

That is ART! It speaks of the "inner rage" that is so commonplace today, especially against the large companies that enslave us... and force us to buy mediocre products. It speaks of your faith in the "Big Apple" to save the world!  It is wonderful.. the lines... the constrast! You are a F'n GENIUS!    



lol!  ;P


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 3, 2012)

It is my 100% amature opinion that one that posts pictures like that ought not be asking for 'professional opinions'.


----------



## memento (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 3, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> That is ART! It speaks of the "inner rage" that is so commonplace today, especially against the large companies that enslave us... and force us to buy mediocre products. It speaks of your faith in the "Big Apple" to save the world!  It is wonderful.. the lines... the constrast! You are a F'n GENIUS!
> 
> 
> 
> lol!  ;P



so funny, nice!  =)


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 3, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > That is ART! It speaks of the "inner rage" that is so commonplace today, especially against the large companies that enslave us... and force us to buy mediocre products. It speaks of your faith in the "Big Apple" to save the world!  It is wonderful.. the lines... the constrast! You are a F'n GENIUS!
> ...



<GRIN>!  I actually think APPLE would buy that photo in a heartbeat!


----------

